

What are some updated rails guide/book - Hdhehb

Ive been trying to teach myself rails through agile web development 4 book, but i started to run into errors at the cart section..after doing a lot of searching people are saying that the new rails update wont work with the book anymore.<p>What are your recommendation for an updated book?<p>Thanks!
======
Hdhehb
In addition, is it possible to downgrade without creating new app?

